# Keep It Public Concert after expo



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2213781065513214&substory_index=0&id=1636121596612500

Good to see more and more companies stepping into the public lands issue.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a direct link to the event:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mtn-ops-sitka-yeti-keep-it-public-afterparty-tickets-31618281130

Also some of the money from this event goes to "RMEF" and "2% for conservation" instead of SFW, so you're already winning.


----------

